# Firefoxes ff3 vs saabluster tn31??



## Dave1988 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone owns these two lights and can comment on which one throws further?

I have the stock tn31 but am after something more powerful, and is in this sort of size/price range. 

Thanks
dave


----------



## walterr839 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have them both and they are two very different lights. the FF3 puts out more light in a nice wide pattern and it throws quite well with a very pleasing color beam. Somewhat like a TK70 but more light output and warmer.


the mod TN31 is a bit bigger has the variable outputs and throws a narrower brighter beam further. How much further I'll leave that up to the experts but my estimate is maybe 20 to 30%

Maybe someone can post some side by side photos I dont have any


----------



## Dave1988 (Nov 18, 2012)

Walterr839 you're a legend that's exactly what I wanted to know .
I am kinda surprised no one has compared them already as they are about same size and price and two very powerful units apparently!
It's throw that I'm after not spill and if led with longer run time will out-throw the hid then I'm sold.
i second the beam shots, if anyone has some that would be great!
Thanks again


----------

